# I have a couple of questions on track building



## Goatman (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi, im new here and i was wondering if someone could help me out. I have a 24' x 24' empty detached garage thats screaming for something to be put in it and i thought a nice 1/32 scale 4 lane homemade wood track could be the answer. Im going to be running 1/32 scale cars but i want to be able to run the 1/24 scale cars too. My questions are how far apart are the slots supposed to be from one another and should i run separate feeds to each lane. Thanks in advance


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ummm...*

I don't know the answer to that question.
But I know where you can find out...

http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=28

Have fun.
Scott


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd suggest the largest width between tracks would be the size of your widest cars + a nominal amount for drift; I did some calculations for HO scale here: http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/html/designs.html#Item4 which you may want to have a look at to gain an idea.

Seperate feeds would also depend on the type of car you are running; I've got a (incomplete) section on this here: http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/html/electronics.html but again it's for HO which (I believe) draw a larger current than 1/32nd.

Hope that helps, or gives you a better guide!

Cheers

Richard


----------

